

Australian groupon clone makes founders overnight millionaires - aymeric
http://delimiter.com.au/2010/09/10/jump-on-it-makes-founders-overnight-millionaires/

======
johnconroy
You think it's already too late to start making other localised Groupon
clones?? e.g. in U.K. or wherever??

